# Rebatching for over-fragrancing?



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

I made some HP GM soap and added too much FO.  If I decide to rebatch, what is the procedure?   

How old can soap be before it's too late to rebatch?  

When rebatching, do I cook the fresh batch first and add the old batch after the cook?  Since I am using GM HP soap, I am afraid that if I cook the old batch at the beginning with the new, the GM from the old batch may become overcooked and scorch.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 14, 2015)

Didn't you JUST MAKE this soap? Seriously, relax. Give it a week.

If after a week you still don't like it, confetti soap is easier than rebatch. Just cut your soap into smallish chunks. You have some options here - you can shred it (I like to use a Salad Shooter), you can dice it, or you can even use something like a wire cheese slicer to cut it into long strips. Make a new batch of soap and mix your old soap with the new soap in a (roughly) 50/50 ratio. I always put my confetti soap in the oven, b/c you want to be sure it gels. The gelling makes the old soap and new soap stick together.


----------



## traderbren (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm getting so confused with all these threads of yours...

In the other thread, it was suggested that you should let the soap cure a little before deciding if you need to rebatch. I agree with that suggestion. Many fragrances mellow as they cure.  Take a step back, let this batch cure for a bit. Read up some more on soap making, GM soap, and rebatching. If you still feel it's over-scented in 2 weeks or so, you can still rebatch. 

If you are worried about needing to make soap for gifts for the holidays, then now is the time to rethink that idea or try melt and pour.


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

Dixiedragon, what you describe sounds the same as rebatching... What is the diff between confetti soap and rebatching?


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 14, 2015)

Same batch. The round bar did not gel. The rectangle bar did.
Rebatching you don't add new soap. And you completely (or almost completely) melt the soap.


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

traderbren said:


> I'm getting so confused with all these threads of yours...
> 
> In the other thread, it was suggested that you should let the soap cure a little before deciding if you need to rebatch. I agree with that suggestion. Many fragrances mellow as they cure.  Take a step back, let this batch cure for a bit. Read up some more on soap making, GM soap, and rebatching. If you still feel it's over-scented in 2 weeks or so, you can still rebatch.
> 
> If you are worried about needing to make soap for gifts for the holidays, then now is the time to rethink that idea or try melt and pour.



I am rethinking this now, since I did add the maximum amount.  I think that the scent will be too strong even after the cure, since we can't even tolerate being around it in the next room, so I am considering rebatching.

My lavender and lemongrass batch, on the other hand, smells just right.  I used the default fragrance ratio of .5 and it worked out great, so yes, I am really concerned about the OM&H FO.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 14, 2015)

Also, if you rebatch (meaning completely melt down the soap) the fragrance might burn off. I'm not sure about that, I melted down a batch and the fragrance (WSP Black Raspberry Vanilla, for the record) is still there and strong. It probably depends on the flash point and other things.


----------



## kchaystack (Dec 14, 2015)

Rebatching is a pain.  It really should be the last resort, like forgetting to add an oil, or discovering you over measured your lye.

But then, you really have not paid much attention to what most people have been telling you so you are probably going to do it anyway.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Dec 14, 2015)

I've added the maximum amount of FO/EO MANY times with MANY different FOs. Some stuck and some didn't. Even in HP. And I've done many batches of both CP and HP. You don't know about scent until at least a few weeks in. I know you're eager but soap is not something for the impatient. I know becasue I was there once. Please don't keep starting new threads. 

Threads are organic things. They can grow into new topics and questions especially if it's all based on the same batch. Rule of thumb I would say is if its about 1 batch of soap, keep it in the same thread. You can ask all of your questions calmly and it lets people know this is about the same thing. It's very hard to keep remembering different things you asked in different places. Soap making has many different things that can effect it so when you post about the same batch multiple places it disorients people and you get alot of repeat information. That helps neither you or the person answering questions. 

Please understand I'm not trying to be mean. It's just getting increasingly difficult to answer becasue its like you're only reading/hearing the parts of anyone's posts that you want to read/hear. It makes people not want to answer questions at all.


----------



## narnia (Dec 14, 2015)

I have read and listened to what people say, but I can't implement everything, as there have been different opinions on many topics.

I feel that rebatching is a separate question.  If I asked this question in "how to cure scented soaps," someone who is experienced in rebatching may not care to read my thread to answer, as there would be no clue that I am asking a rebatching question.  I don't see why anyone would need to know what batch or all the details of my soap journey has been in order to tell me how to do a rebatch.


galaxyMLP said:


> Please understand I'm not trying to be mean. It's just getting increasingly difficult to answer
> 
> Thank you for your effort, but if it is difficult to answer, please do not stress yourself to answer, as there are others who may feel more inclined.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry...you sound frustrated.  If you "do not want to answer my questions at all," please don't feel obligated.  People who have the grace to answer, should be the ones to answer.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 14, 2015)

How about you wait a few weeks before you think of rebatching. I tried my hand at it once and I can tell you, I rather donate the terrible soap I made. But for now, it's way to early to tell if you need to rebatch.

With the time it takes for you soap to cure and the scents of them to dissipate, why not do a forum search about rebatching. it'll give you a better perspective overall and probably keep stress levels down. or if the scent is too strong for your liking by mid January-ish, give them away as hand soap. It'll save you the aggravation and by then, you may have learned a little more about the soapmaking process.

Overall, it just seems like you're trying to do a lot in a short amount of time. There's no rush for this and it is not a race. Make a few batches of basic soap using the common grocery oils. Get more familiar and comfy with just making soap before you branch off again to milk soaps and what not. I guess that's what some of us want from you.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 14, 2015)

"...People who have the grace to answer, should be the ones to answer. ..."

No, that's just plain rude. If anyone has grace and patience, it's Galaxy. YOU need to have the grace to use some restraint, not blame others for not meeting your needs. I've been following your threads and there's not a lot of indication from the progression of the questions your throwing out that you're learning anything about soaping. 

There is no reason to critique the behavior of other folks when they make a reasonable request. It's you, not them. Just slow down.


----------



## doriettefarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I'll have to agree with the folks who are telling you to slow down.  It's like you're attempting to cram everything I learned in my first year of soaping into a few short weeks!  It's just not possible no matter how many batches and tweaks you make in that timeframe to know what your end result will be.  Although the HP/CP soap may be safe to use in days to a week it isn't the best it can be.  So please hang onto a sample bar from each batch so you can test and compare results at 6 weeks vs 6 months vs 1 year.  The difference will amaze you but you must have enough patience to get there.

I get the impression you're in a big rush to give these soaps as Christmas gifts.  Totally understandable but really at this point it's too late even for HP.  Might I suggest a few alternatives if you happen to have the correct supplies:  lip balms, lotion bars, salves, salt/sugar scrubs, bath bombs, even liquid soap.  If you have KOH (potassium hydroxide), making liquid soap isn't too much different than HP and it's much easier to control the amount of fragrance.

And my advice for saving your over-fragranced batch of OMH HP, would also be give it time.  Lots of FOs will fade initially then come back strong, others will totally morph and smell much different in the finished soap than in the bottle.  I'm also not a fan of rebatching and would much rather grate up the overscented soap for use as confetti in a CP batch . . . but you still have to wait for it to cure properly.


----------



## Arimara (Dec 14, 2015)

I would suggest against liquid soap making until patience has been established. If you're not ready for that step and don't prepare yourself for any problems that could arise to the best of your abilities, you can and most likely will get flustered. It's easy to do liquid soap but I see it as an intermediate project do a soaper. KOH doesn't behave like NaOH does.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 15, 2015)

You have received some excellent advice. Also, if you take the time to read some of the forum stickies as well as some of the forum posts starting at least 10 pages back you will get answers to many of your questions. 

I agree with the others that you are all over the place and are making it extremely difficult to offer help. You need to take one step at a time and get the process down. 

Many of your questions/problems have been answered numerous times. We don't mind helping but you need to also help yourself.

Nobody is being mean but you are being extremely rude in your own behavior.  

This is one of the most kind helpful groups you will likely find.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 15, 2015)

narnia said:


> I have read and listened to what people say, but I can't implement everything, as there have been different opinions on many topics.
> 
> I feel that rebatching is a separate question. If I asked this question in "how to cure scented soaps," someone who is experienced in rebatching may not care to read my thread to answer, as there would be no clue that I am asking a rebatching question. I don't see why anyone would need to know what batch or all the details of my soap journey has been in order to tell me how to do a rebatch.
> 
> ...


 
This reply was pretty darn rude. You have been told by at least two folks as nicely as possible that you are going against the forum culture. At this point, you're the person at the nice restaurant eating her crème brulee with her hands and licking the bowl.

I understand you are excited, but I am rapidly reaching the point where I am going to stop replying to your questions and posting on your threads.
1) You ask the same questions multiple times and ignore the answers. 
2) You have multiple nearly-identical threads going and so people are giving you the same information multiple times.
3) You have nicely been asked to stop. To the point that a mod has deleted one of your threads.

Please respect the forum culture, its members and it's time.


----------



## Susie (Dec 15, 2015)

You also need to make ONE batch at the time, and WAIT for it to cure 4-6 weeks BEFORE making other soap.  This is the only way you are going to know what you like or don't like in a soap.  THEN you can tweak your recipe and WAIT for that to cure before changing again.  

As for the strong FO soap, put it outside, or in the garage, or the attic, or anywhere you can't smell it, and WAIT.

Please, for the love of all things soapy, do NOT start making liquid soap until you have figured out that you need to go in one direction at the time.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 15, 2015)

As for the liquid soap, I firmly agree not to make it until you are completely comfortable with making bar soap and learn how to deal with problems. Just a few degrees in temp change can cause liquid soap to volcano out of your pot. It has it own set of problems. I use almost all fo's and eo's at 6% in my soaps. Once in a while I end up with one to strong but not often. Rebatching is a pain in the backside and creates ugly soap. Keep in mind you cannot rush the soap process or the learning curve, so take a breath, slow down and enjoy the learning curve


----------



## narnia (Dec 15, 2015)

I apologize for any offense or irritation.  My attitude was not intending to be rude in any way.    What I was trying to say with all good intentions, is that one should not answer if not so inclined.  Written words without facial expressions or vocal inflection can be so misconstrued.

Yes...the whole problem is the frantic rush that I have been in.  Christmas.  Under normal circumstances, I would have been much more patient.  Thank you for your patience with me!



doriettefarm said:


> It's like you're attempting to cram everything I learned in my first year of soaping into a few short weeks!
> 
> I get the impression you're in a big rush to give these soaps as Christmas gifts.  Totally understandable but really at this point it's too late even for HP.



Yes, your perceptions are right on!  I never realized just how complex soapmaking was!!  And it is NOT for the impatient!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 15, 2015)

narnia said:


> I apologize for any offense or irritation.  My attitude was not intending to be rude in any way.    What I was trying to say with all good intentions, is that one should not answer if not so inclined.  Written words without facial expressions or vocal inflection can be so misconstrued.
> 
> Yes...the whole problem is the frantic rush that I have been in.  Christmas.  Under normal circumstances, I would have been much more patient.  Thank you for your patience with me!
> 
> ...



Narnia, you have been sent a PM regarding multiple posts back-to-back - PLEASE STOP!  The PM was not just for fun.


----------



## narnia (Dec 15, 2015)

Sorry...but I think I am NOT understanding what you are requesting.  Are you saying that I cannot make more than one post per thread at a time, until someone else has posted after me?  I was replying to different people one post after the other.  I have never experienced this in any other forum, so I am having a difficult time understanding.

How do I reply to more than one person in one post with quotes for both?


----------



## traderbren (Dec 15, 2015)

narnia said:


> Sorry...but I think I am NOT understanding what you are requesting.  Are you saying that I cannot make more than one post per thread at a time, until someone else has posted after me?  I was replying to different people one post after the other.  I have never experienced this in any other forum, so I am having a difficult time understanding.


If you'd like to reply to several people/responses, you can use the "multi-quote" button and do it all in one nice little post, rather than post after post after post. On a computer it's the button next to "Quote" with the plus sign. It will let you select all the posts you want to reply to, and then format them so you can respond to them but in one post.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 15, 2015)

You can click on the "Multi Quote" button, the one with the " and the + next to the quote button. Do this on all posts you want to quote except for the last one, on which you just click quote. This makes one post with all of the quotes in one. Saves me having to merge all of them


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 15, 2015)

Look to the right of the screen. You will see something called "newest threads". A thread is when you start a new topic. Rather than continuing a discussion on one thread, you quickly start a new thread with a very similar topic. For example, you started a thread "Lavender Scent Pricing," then started a new thread "What do you use to scent your soaps? EOs or FOs?" In that situation, that discussion was going in that direction. No need for a new thread. Doing it once isn't a big deal, but you are doing it OVER AND OVER. If you have a new question, you can edit your first post to add your new question. On that thread, notice that many answers were the same information.

As far as I can tell, your batch with the Oatmeal, Milk and Honey scent has 6 different threads dedicated to it.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 15, 2015)

If you are freaked out and need stuff for Christmas, may I suggest bath bombs, lotion bars or sugar scrubs? Those have all been requested by friends and family, and they are easy to make.

Go to http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/ and type in either "lotion bars" or "oil sugar scrubs" in the search bar on the right. Or search the bath and body forum here, especially for "bath bombs".

Just leave your soap a bit - you CANT evaluate it when its this young. Melt and pour might be a good choice for you - especially to try out scents.

Slow down and ask similar questions in your already existing threads - your questions about your OMH soap could have been one thread on its own instead of multiples, and the answers would have been MUCH easier for you to find and refer back to.


----------



## narnia (Dec 15, 2015)

traderbren said:


> If you'd like to reply to several people/responses, you can use the "multi-quote" button and do it all in one nice little post, rather than post after post after post. On a computer it's the button next to "Quote" with the plus sign. It will let you select all the posts you want to reply to, and then format them so you can respond to them but in one post.





The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> You can click on the "Multi Quote" button, the one with the " and the + next to the quote button. Do this on all posts you want to quote except for the last one, on which you just click quote. This makes one post with all of the quotes in one. Saves me having to merge all of them



Ah!!  OK!!  I never knew!!  Thanks for your help!!  Hopefully that will clear up a lot of frustration on both our parts!!

So now, the other rule is...I should not make more than one post before someone else posts after me?


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 15, 2015)

narnia said:


> So now, the other rule is...I should not make more than one post before someone else posts after me?



I think you should imagine forum posts as conversations. If you were at a party and started a conversation with people by the bar  - a question about scents, and then while a few people were answering your question, you then walked over to the buffet and asked another question about overheating scents. While the people around the buffet were talking about overheating scents they realize that the bar group is also discussing the original scent question. And THEN you wander over to the bar again and ask those people about what to do if a scent is too strong.

Can you see how people might get annoyed? Stay in one place! Listen and interact with the people who are responding to you. This isn't a panel of people to quiz - its just a bunch of friends hanging out.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 15, 2015)

And you can also use the "Like" button to do the forum equivalent of smiling and nodding at someone who makes an interesting comment. Rather than make a one-line "Gee that was nice" or a "me too" post that doesn't really contribute much to the discussion, you can instead "Like" a post to show you saw it and enjoy or agree with what was said. Not to say you always have to do this, but that's a good use of the Like button.

"...So now, the other rule is...I should not make more than one post before someone else posts after me?..."

Yes, this is generally the appropriate thing to do.


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Dec 15, 2015)

*Re-batching for over-fragrancing and other suggestions*

First allow me to apologize, because I haven't read your other threads.

However, (here is my Canadian $.02 worth, at the moment that's not worth much) if you are in a hurry to create gifts. As someone else suggested, Melt & Pour would work (I've never tried, but there are lots of youtube videos to help). Another idea is to make liquid soap the cheap/easy way!  Here is a fun video to get you started.  You can use store bought soap or buy someone else's handmade soap.  Once your own soap has had proper time to cure, you can even use this method to dilute your own soap with heavy fragrance.  My other suggestion (I don't think this was mentioned before) is to convert unwanted soap to laundry soap (but that would depend on the % of Superfat.

[ame="https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5-DKT6w3AdQ"]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5-DKT6w3AdQ[/ame]


I hope this helps,


----------



## narnia (Dec 16, 2015)

Hippy-Nerds-Wife said:


> First allow me to apologize, because I haven't read your other threads.
> 
> However, (here is my Canadian $.02 worth, at the moment that's not worth much) if you are in a hurry to create gifts. As someone else suggested, Melt & Pour would work (I've never tried, but there are lots of youtube videos to help). Another idea is to make liquid soap the cheap/easy way!  Here is a fun video to get you started.  You can use store bought soap or buy someone else's handmade soap.  Once your own soap has had proper time to cure, you can even use this method to dilute your own soap with heavy fragrance.  My other suggestion (I don't think this was mentioned before) is to convert unwanted soap to laundry soap (but that would depend on the % of Superfat.
> 
> ...



Thank you!  What a cool idea!!  I will have to give it a try!! 

BTW...the problem of the over-fragranced soap is solved!  We put it in a room right in front of an ozone generator for 24 hours and the smell is very faint on the soap now, which is what I had wanted.  We brought it out to the dining room and sitting in the kitchen, I can't even smell it now.  I would rather it had NO scent than too strong a scent!  

However, the bars look oily.  I think that the FO is seeping.  I had added 2 oz to a 2 lb bar.  I wonder what I can do about the oiliness?  The bars look a lot darker, too....


----------



## traderbren (Dec 16, 2015)

In one of your threads, I mentioned that your fragrance oil was a discoloring one. It will be darker than you are used to.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 16, 2015)

The 'liquid soap from bar soap' is rather misnamed - 'snotty mess from bar soap' would be a better name. No one here (and we have some very good liquid soap makers and soap makers in general) have had any joy with the bar soap method


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Dec 16, 2015)

*Rebatching-fragrance heavy*

I should have mentioned, if you use the "Cheap Geek" method to make liquid soap, you will need to adjust the water depending on the soap you use.  Make it as is and see how it turns out, and adjust according to taste.

As for the oiliness, sorry I can't help.  I've never had that problem, well at least not yet.  But I use very little or no scent in anything I make.  I started making soap to get away from the chemicals, colors and heavy scents of the commercial alternatives. However, I still admire all the beautiful swirls and artistic soaps.  I have to stick to using Hot Process in order to avoid the artistic temptations of Cold Process and Melt & Pour.

Hope this helps


----------



## hmlove1218 (Dec 16, 2015)

Not to tempt you or anything, but I've seen some extremely artistic HP soaps that looked fluid enough to have been CP.. lol


----------



## Susie (Dec 16, 2015)

Hippy-Nerds-Wife said:


> First allow me to apologize, because I haven't read your other threads.
> 
> However, (here is my Canadian $.02 worth, at the moment that's not worth much) if you are in a hurry to create gifts. As someone else suggested, Melt & Pour would work (I've never tried, but there are lots of youtube videos to help). Another idea is to make liquid soap the cheap/easy way!  Here is a fun video to get you started.  You can use store bought soap or buy someone else's handmade soap.  Once your own soap has had proper time to cure, you can even use this method to dilute your own soap with heavy fragrance.  My other suggestion (I don't think this was mentioned before) is to convert unwanted soap to laundry soap (but that would depend on the % of Superfat.
> 
> ...



This will not yield good liquid soap.  Sorry, it is only going to give you a snotty consistency mess.   If you want to make good liquid soap, wander over to the liquid soap forum and read there.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 16, 2015)

I agree with Susie on the liquid soap recommendation.  Tried it, what a snotty mess.  Make real liquid soap.  However, if you are new, make CP/HP and grasp the knowledge as LS is a different ballgame.


----------



## Hippy-Nerds-Wife (Dec 16, 2015)

*Snot*

I think the snot mentioned is from people adding extra ingredients (when making the liquid from bar soap). I've made liquid soap from commerical bar soaps (all be it years ago), and I only once experienced the snot.  When I stuck to soap and water I produced no snot. I use the same method (there are 100+ videos to demonstrate) to make my own version of laundry soap and I have yet to experience the snot.  I think it really depends on which commercial brand of bar you use. 

I think if you are going to soap, you need to pick one method and perfect/understand it before moving on.  But like I said I'm Canadian and sadly  my $.02 isn't worth much this week.


----------



## dixiedragon (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't recall what your superfat % was in this batch. But some batches do have a bit of oil sweating when they are fresh. Leave it alone and it will probably re-absorb.


----------

